# CNC Tombstone Questions



## GCWyatt (Aug 30, 2012)

This October will be our third haunt, and my second year as a member of this forum. After two season of hand carving my 'stones I'm looking for a faster, easier, and more precise (for the lettering at least) way to make them. My best stone took week of carving, and I just don't have that kind of time. Plus it hurt to bend over it for so long. I'm sure I don't need to belabor these points with this group. You either think this is a good idea, or a blasphemy to the hand-made Art of the Haunt.

So my questions are: has anyone tried using a CNC machine to carve their tombstones? If so, how did it work out? What pitfalls did you encounter that I should avoid? What software did you use to design your stone? If you would, can you describe your work-flow?

I've got a local CNC shop that's willing to give this a try, and he estimates that it will only cost me about $35 per 8x4 sheet. Anyone in the Los Angeles area got a better deal?

I appreciate any input you can give me. Thanks!
-Greg


----------



## BioHazardCustoms (Aug 5, 2009)

Sounds like an interesting idea. Personally, I like to sculpt my stones by hand, but it does sound like it would make for some really detailed stones. Can't wait to see how it turns out for you.


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

$35 for a 4x8 sheet and if you get four stones from it that wouldnt be bad for the level of detail you will get.


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

Not sure if you've seen this site before, but it appears they use a CNC machine too. I've carved all of my own and yeah, it can be tough with the hours of hand work it takes to finish them. I like these and think it would be a great way to get nice stones for a reasonable price.

http://www.woodloom.com/propshop/


----------



## fontgeek (Jul 24, 2006)

They typically need either DXF (cad) files or Vector art files. The quality and thickness of the plywood would make a huge difference, the benefits however can be great though.
You can get great lettering and ornamentation that you can age or erode after they are done. You can also get great and durable "stones" that should last you for years. If you go to the "How to haunt your home" website (http://howtohauntyourhouse.com/images/stories/2012/2mstones1.pdf), they have a collection of vector art stones I designed for them, while they are just the outside shapes, I can easily add text, ornamentation, etc., for you if you wish. You can drop me a PM if you want more info. I'm in the Long Beach area.
Many of the bigger sign shops use these machines to produce 3-D, carved signs.
I have a hundred or so more designs if needed.


----------



## CreeepyCathy (Mar 28, 2009)

I use my Dremel to cut out the shape. It saves my hands a little bit of time and pain. 
Don't have an answer for cutting out the letters... sorry..  I still use the primitive X- acto knife.


----------



## GCWyatt (Aug 30, 2012)

jdubbya said:


> Not sure if you've seen this site before, but it appears they use a CNC machine too. I've carved all of my own and yeah, it can be tough with the hours of hand work it takes to finish them. I like these and think it would be a great way to get nice stones for a reasonable price.
> 
> http://www.woodloom.com/propshop/


I did see that, jdubbya. Very clean lines, easily worked in to a good stone, but they are not ornate enough for me. If I'm going to turn over carving to a robot I want it nice and complicated! Plus, for the price of one of their stones I can get a 4x8 sheet's worth. But their basic designs are a nice starting point for my new stones.


----------



## GCWyatt (Aug 30, 2012)

fontgeek said:


> They typically need either DXF (cad) files or Vector art files. The quality and thickness of the plywood would make a huge difference, the benefits however can be great though.
> You can get great lettering and ornamentation that you can age or erode after they are done. You can also get great and durable "stones" that should last you for years. If you go to the "How to haunt your home" website (http://howtohauntyourhouse.com/images/stories/2012/2mstones1.pdf), they have a collection of vector art stones I designed for them, while they are just the outside shapes, I can easily add text, ornamentation, etc., for you if you wish. You can drop me a PM if you want more info. I'm in the Long Beach area.
> Many of the bigger sign shops use these machines to produce 3-D, carved signs.
> I have a hundred or so more designs if needed.


Fontgeek: yes, the CNC guy told me he needed a DXF file or he could take a vector file and convert it to DXF for me (for an additional charge). I have Illustrator and some ability with it, and supposidly there's a way to export Illustrator to DXF. What program do you use for your designs? Your outlines are great, but what I really want is to do some very ornate celtic carving, so I'm going to have to spend some quality time with Illustrator or a CAD program.

Interesting comment about the sign shops - I wonder if they would be willing to do some CNC work. You also mentioned plywood, but I was going to work with pink insulation - will that be a problem? Is plywood better? I was thinking the laminated nature of the plywood would make it less durable.

Your comments and suggestions are GREATLY appreciated!


----------



## GCWyatt (Aug 30, 2012)

CreeepyCathy said:


> I use my Dremel to cut out the shape. It saves my hands a little bit of time and pain.
> Don't have an answer for cutting out the letters... sorry..  I still use the primitive X- acto knife.


Cathy: I used my Dremel, soldering iron, X-Acto knife, and everything else I could think of to make it easier and more accurate. I tried SKAustin's method and gave up after doing one celtic pillar (SKAustin, BTW, is brilliant - love his 'stone work) and switched to a combination of X-Actos and Weller on the other side. That went better, but I was still unsatisfied with the results, and the same method just didn't work for the lettering. It may be because I'm forced to use white foam. The pink or blue is very hard to find in SoCal. I understand there's some Pink at a Home Depot in Anaheim and I'm going to try that.

What worked OK for the lettering was printing it out on paper, taping the paper to the foam, and the using a Dremel and homemade bit right through the paper. The bit I made was nothing but a cut off nail sharpened a little. I'd like to try a CNC router bit - any thoughts?


----------



## The Pod (Sep 15, 2009)

Try using the Dremel with the Router Base http://www.dremel.com/en-us/Attachments/Pages/ProductDetail.aspx?pid=335 with a 1/8" spirial cutter bit. The wide base on the router attachment makes it easy to keep the dremel upright and the clear plastic makes it easy to see through.

Also, look at getting a foot switch. So much easier than pressing the on/off button on the dremel itself.


----------



## fontgeek (Jul 24, 2006)

GCWyatt said:


> Fontgeek: yes, the CNC guy told me he needed a DXF file or he could take a vector file and convert it to DXF for me (for an additional charge). I have Illustrator and some ability with it, and supposidly there's a way to export Illustrator to DXF. What program do you use for your designs? Your outlines are great, but what I really want is to do some very ornate celtic carving, so I'm going to have to spend some quality time with Illustrator or a CAD program.
> 
> Interesting comment about the sign shops - I wonder if they would be willing to do some CNC work. You also mentioned plywood, but I was going to work with pink insulation - will that be a problem? Is plywood better? I was thinking the laminated nature of the plywood would make it less durable.
> 
> Your comments and suggestions are GREATLY appreciated!


You can export DXF files from later versions of Illustrator. I've been using Illustrator since it first came out, so if you have questions or issues drop me a PM with your email address and or phone number.
For the Celtic/Keltic artwork, there are many sources for the design aspect, check out your local library or amazon.

Durability wise, plywood would do better for you than the pink or blue foam. Most sign shops probably wouldn't do/or be able to use it. The foam they use is HDU (high density urethane). I'd talk to the sign shop or CNC operator to see what they are willing to work with before you go out and buy anything.


----------



## Palmdale Haunter (Mar 3, 2012)

I found a place in Lancaster, CA called Foamit.
The charge by the cubic inch.
No additional charge for carving....
The gentleman told me he does tombstones often


----------



## GCWyatt (Aug 30, 2012)

The Pod said:


> Try using the Dremel with the Router Base http://www.dremel.com/en-us/Attachments/Pages/ProductDetail.aspx?pid=335 with a 1/8" spirial cutter bit. The wide base on the router attachment makes it easy to keep the dremel upright and the clear plastic makes it easy to see through.
> 
> Also, look at getting a foot switch. So much easier than pressing the on/off button on the dremel itself.


Thanks for the tip (no pun intended). I'll give that a try when I do some freehand carving, but I really want to try the CNC method, especially for a larger stone.


----------



## GCWyatt (Aug 30, 2012)

fontgeek said:


> You can export DXF files from later versions of Illustrator. I've been using Illustrator since it first came out, so if you have questions or issues drop me a PM with your email address and or phone number.
> For the Celtic/Keltic artwork, there are many sources for the design aspect, check out your local library or amazon.
> 
> Durability wise, plywood would do better for you than the pink or blue foam. Most sign shops probably wouldn't do/or be able to use it. The foam they use is HDU (high density urethane). I'd talk to the sign shop or CNC operator to see what they are willing to work with before you go out and buy anything.


Thank you so much for offing your assistance. I will tap you if I need help exporting. Good idea asking the CNC op about material preference, and an even better idea asking a sign shop. I hadn't thought about them as a resource. HDU, however, adds additional complications. I really thought I had finally found the ideal material, and now I have another candidate! What I like about Extruded Polystyrene is its low cost and ease of use. After carving it's very easy to distress it. I'll have to get some HDU samples and experiment with them.


----------



## GCWyatt (Aug 30, 2012)

Palmdale Haunter said:


> I found a place in Lancaster, CA called Foamit.
> The charge by the cubic inch.
> No additional charge for carving....
> The gentleman told me he does tombstones often


I Googled them - no website. I checked the streetview - not inspiring! Still, I called him and John Roth is great! He recommended using lightweight foam coated an a type of sprayed concrete. He can use CAD files. His shop is very far from me, but I just might use him. Thanks for the tip, Palmdale!!!


----------



## fontgeek (Jul 24, 2006)

HDU comes in lots of different densities, and you can mix and match densities to give you the desired results in both cost and expense.
The insulation foam probably wouldn't hold up under the CNC's forces (gripping/traction, and grinding/cutting), but you have nothing to lose by asking whoever the cutters will be.
You can do a search for CNC operators in your area via the internet. The benefits of going to a sign shop are that if they are slow, business wise, they may be more willing to cut you a deal. No pun intended. If you have a collection of designs ready to go, you may find that they would be willing to cut the pieces during their slow days, and give you a better deal, rather than setting a short deadline/completion date.
I'd also give them lots of time to check your files to make sure that what you have sent them is useable. Better to find out early to give yourself a chance to fine tune the designs and save you some money and heartache.


----------

